# 4 words to mind, and only 4, "I hate you all"



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Pics to come later... lets just say there are a select 7 people that have now made my list and de'bowed everyone originally that was to be bombed first. 

I'll explain it all with the pics later tonight to keep you all wondering (except you 7). I'm off to the ER to try to put my body back together then calling the city to see about rebuilding the city of Ann Arbor and explaining what happened then off to my dads speech he's giving in Detroit. I'll post up pics ASAP when i get back.


....i hate every single one of you 7 people 

Jordan
Mark
Joey
Joe
Shawn
Aaron
Adam
....watch your asses before you know it you will have your own heat seeking missile hot on your ass.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

:r:r:r:r

Boo frickity hoo!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

haha lol i was laughing my ass off the entire time..


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

No hablo ingles!!

Cuidado quando hablar en Chat!:ss:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Conch Republican said:


> No hablo ingles!!
> 
> Cuidado quando hablar en Chat!:ss:ss


google translator

Dice .... evaluar su reloj antes de que usted lo sepa, usted tendrá su propia búsqueda de calor de misiles caliente en su culo.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

This is useless without pics I'll have you know..........:ss


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> This is useless without pics I'll have you know..........:ss


Why? It's more fun watching the rest of you squirm as much as ryan lol...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Wayner123 where is that chop suggestion I gave you two days ago?

Al


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

BigVito said:


> google translator
> 
> Dice .... evaluar su reloj antes de que usted lo sepa, usted tendrá su propia búsqueda de calor de misiles caliente en su culo.


cuidado hombre! No necesita comencando Boom algun tiempo!! :ss


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm selling people out right now, it was chippie and jordon..


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Mark,

Why was I not notified of this mission?

Al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Why was I not notified of this mission?
> 
> Al


because you have a big


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> :r:r:r:r
> 
> Boo frickity hoo!


Hey youre stealing my sig...you really do want to be Jordan #1 don't you :r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Savvy said:


> Hey youre stealing my sig...you really do want to be Jordan #1 don't you :r


It's a great line... :r... and quite fitting considering the hit...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BigVito said:


> because you have a big


Nub? What would me having a nub have to do with it?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Like my good friend to the north says

BLAW BLAW BLAW BLAW.

I opened this at my new job and now have to explain to two of my staff members what "Holy Shit, I Love This Bomb" means

:r:r:r


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Pics please


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Where's our pictures fool? :r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Where's are pictures fool? :r


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

CigarMonkel said:


> ....i hate every single one of you 7 people
> 
> Jordan
> Mark
> ...


Why Ryan... whatever do you mean?! (_innocent eyes sparkling_) :ss


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

he's at a show or a speech his fathers giving.. so he'll be back later.. calm yourselves...


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't make me start a chant. :r

WE WANT PICS!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

You guys rock!! But I agree we need to see pics sir!!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

someone else just got the smack down too hahahah


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

And Jordan got his ass smacked today too. This is my greatest day in the Club thus far. :tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

"Jordan, Mark, Joey, Joe, Shawn, Aaron, Adam..."

I wonder why Ryan has a dislike for these 7 gorillas? Maybe if we had some "*PHOTOGRAPHS"*.....:cb


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Don't make me start a chant. :r
> 
> WE WANT PICS!


:tpd:


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> "Jordan, Mark, Joey, Joe, Shawn, Aaron, Adam..."
> 
> I wonder why Ryan has a dislike for these 7 gorillas? Maybe if we had some "*PHOTOGRAPHS"*.....:cb


:tpd: He is being a little bit of a loser by not posting pics.

This will not stop Ryan, until we have every last picture posted.:r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*HEY RYAN:*
*







*


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I will give you all a hint - it *IS* bigger than a bread basket!

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*What did you do, take photo lessons from DBall?*


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> *What did you do, take photo lessons from DBall?*


Bite me... 

Oh, and...

PICS!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

sorry guys i've been at a speech my dad was giving just got back. here are some photos of the dmg.










this is mostly stuff to forward to jordan #2.:chk We've all seen how much he loves the hello kitty stuff so t his is gonna be part of the next box pass i run called "Jordan #2's box pass".










This little harmless thin wallet sized piece of plastic is my key to a new 28ct Vinotemp at target.

now you all know why i hate them oh so much.
Guys, this is to much and there are many other more deserving brothers out there then myself. I don't know how to thank you for this and it will definitely be PIF'ed on (maybe 7 boomerang PIF's) and i can't thank you enough for this. You guys are truly something else.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

YOU GOT OWNED!!












Shawn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> sorry guys i've been at a speech my dad was giving just got back. here are some photos of the dmg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would highly recommend against that


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice! What's the vintage on that Hello Kitty swag. I hear the 94's are playing great right now.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotta Love Those Prissy Bombs!!!

I mean... Kitty Bombs!!!:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I had no idea you were so diggin the Hello Kitty, Ryan.
That's precious. :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

You should bring your Hello Kitty pillow, and stylish green herf-a-dor to the detroit mini-herf tonight in Roseville. Do like Booker said, skip the shower, and leave work early. Don't worry, the wonderful odor of cigars will drown out the full day work smell we will all have.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

bump just cause this bomb was so.... wack? uncalled for? huge? all of the above?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

We want to see better pictures of the bomb. Where's the Vinotemp? :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I must be getting senile - did Ryan get a Vinotemp too?


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

The green, lavender, and pick stuff is really sweet Ryan...:ss

:ms Did someone mention Vinotemp??:dr


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

pictures uploading.... now!










Jordan's came with a girl who i understand cooks, cleans and even dust's his humidor. I on the other hand got a confused looking man...  maybe Jordan's was a different size vino?










After the crazed man ran out the front door i set the new vino up, minus the shelves, 1.5lbs of beads and cigars though.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> pictures uploading.... now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that thing is defective! send it back! :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*WOW!!!!*


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Gotcha Ryan, 

Hope you enjoy the hell outta it as you've PIF alot and deserve it.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

OK now that is a great job guys!!!! That will keep Ryan busy; he will be worrying about the temp and humidity in each nook and cranny of the cooler. :tu

I was confused by the Hello Kitty stuff....I figured well if that is what Ryan is into good for him! I won't be taking pics of my "My Little Pony" collection though.....:ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> OK now that is a great job guys!!!! That will keep Ryan busy; he will be worrying about the temp and humidity in each nook and cranny of the cooler. :tu
> 
> I was confused by the Hello Kitty stuff....I figured well if that is what Ryan is into good for him! I won't be taking pics of my "My Little Pony" collection though.....:ss


YOU HAVE A MY LITTLE PONY COLLECTION!?!?!?! YOU WANNA TRADE SOMETIME!?!?!?:r:r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Why no pictures of your fairy? or your award? or the Piglet light-up pen?
:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

Haha thats an awesome bomb! :bl


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Why no pictures of your fairy? or your award? or the Piglet light-up pen?
> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


Sorry adam, the Pen is already with the rest of my Pens in my little pen holder, the award is hanging up next to my basketball trophies and the fairy seemed to find its way out the window.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Is there room to hate one more?


ORDER CONFIRM
D30738119

Enjoy it Ryan :tu

Chat room is a dangerous place to be :ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Savvy said:


> Is there room to hate one more?
> 
> 
> ORDER CONFIRM
> ...


oh wtf!!!!! were my excuses that according to mark not 100% legit excuses and the best excuses heard to this day on why not to bomb me!?!?! do you not understand english or not able to read!? BAH... this isn't cool.... i seriously have ZERO room. your forcing me to smoke my cigars watch your 6 cause now im pissed off jordan.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

CigarMonkel said:


> oh wtf!!!!! were my excuses that according to mark not 100% legit excuses and the best excuses heard to this day on why not to bomb me!?!?! do you not understand english or not able to read!? BAH... this isn't cool.... i seriously have ZERO room. your forcing me to smoke my cigars watch your 6 cause now im pissed off jordan.


No need to worry Ryan...

This bomb won't take up any room in any of your humidors.

So just relax...:ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Savvy said:


> No need to worry Ryan...
> 
> This bomb won't take up any room in any of your humidors.
> 
> So just relax...:ss


i begged for surrender and waved the white flag and you still bomb me.... wheres the mercy?


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay whos up for kicking him when he's down?:SM LOL


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

r-ice said:


> Okay whos up for kicking him when he's down?:SM LOL


ass pirate


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

He's just sending you the cat you have always wanted!! :ss


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Label/Receipt Number: 0103 8555 7494 3114 0570
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 12:19 PM on April 24, 2008 in ANN ARBOR, MI 48103.


Not big, but it might be well appreciated :tu


----------

